# Liquid Latex question... All the same?



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have some of the Cinema Secrets Flesh Latex from The Party Shop and the ingredients are Latex, Water, Ammonia, & Colorant ( for the flesh color)


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I get the stuff on my arms so much I shaved off the hair this year... less painful to remove that way. I use TONS of the stuff, and used many different makers of it in finding deals from various vendors. It's all the same except some is a little thicker than others. Ammonia is added to slow the drying time... otherwise you couldn't work with the stuff. But the ammount of ammonia is no more than smelling salts so it would depend on your tollerance. It evaporates away very quickly when drying then is gone, so I would say yes you can use it on his skin and dry it fast with a hairdryer. Though you may chose to test a small ammount on the underside soft spot or the forarm looking for a reaction.


----------

